# Best Bracelet For Your Amphibia



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Not that my Amphie bracelet is starting to annoy me, which is the best option?


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

Kutusov, look away now!

...I can feel a NATO recommendation coming on


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I'd say a heavy duty nylon strap: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=3_14_19&product_id=115

I'm sure Kutusov will be along soon with some pictures and to express his indignation at NATO straps on Russian watches


----------



## Draygo (Mar 18, 2010)

How about rubber?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

For me it's the stock stainless or the stock rubber.

Later,

William


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Draygo said:


> Kutusov, look away now!
> 
> ...I can feel a NATO recommendation coming on





Lampoc said:


> I'd say a heavy duty nylon strap: http://rltwatches.co.uk/opencart/index.php?route=product/product&path=3_14_19&product_id=115
> 
> I'm sure Kutusov will be along soon with some pictures and to express his indignation at NATO straps on Russian watches


Both right!! NATOs on Russian watches are like Japanese dressed as cowboys!

Roy's HDN straps are the best choice but here's a couple of different choices:










From left to right: Roy's HDN; Timefactors canvas; generic rubber tropical thing; another Roy's HDN

I also liked my Ministry on a 2p Maratac Zulu but that's a 22mm strap, might not look good on an 18mm size.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

:tongue2:


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

Rotundus said:


> :tongue2:


   :crybaby:


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

I had mine on a heavy duty expandable, which I quite liked  Or a rubber perhaps?


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

martinzx said:


>


That is a great look for the MKII! Might be a bit overpowering for a 420 case though, I think that's the OP Amphibia's version.


----------



## iloper (Dec 16, 2003)

Roys option looks good...


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Mesh........










Watchadoo 'Lumpy'......










Rubber.....










One-piece nylon







........


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

listen to the Dapper, for indeed he is wise !!!

that mesh is well smart !


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

But that's on a 22mm lugged watch. I'm pretty sure iloper's Amphibia is the smaller 18mm case like the one Alan has on rubber. It's not easy picking an 18mm metal bracelet. It's not a very thick watch, so a thick bracelet can easily be overkill. Safest bet would be a mesh like this...










Never tried one but I'm willing to bet I would hate that clasp...

And then there's this, which might actually work well as it has the loops flattened... but it's still 4mm thick, which I think it's too much for an Amphibia 420 case.


----------



## Watch Komrade Arthur (Sep 16, 2011)

Kutusov said:


> martinzx said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


NO, NO, NO EXPANDING BRACELET ON ANY SOVIET/RUSSIAN WATCH. Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Kutusov said:


> Rotundus said:
> 
> 
> > :tongue2:
> ...


Ignore him Renato, he`s obviously completely mad







:lol:

No offence meant, Desmond


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Kutusov said:
> 
> 
> > Rotundus said:
> ...


like the dial of the boctok above just a little crazed


----------



## Vaurien (Jul 19, 2010)

A Timefactor textile:



Vostok Amphibia Ministry di AVaurien, su Flickr


----------



## chris.ph (Dec 29, 2011)

there is a seller on the bay doing help for heros nato straps for a fiver so im going to chuck one of those on my komradski


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

on a shark strap.










bowie


----------

